# Introduction to Inbetweenies



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I tested -ve on 26th March    and would like to join you. This was our 1st attempt at ICSI - I cycled in Nov-Dec as an egg share donor, but had to have all our embies frozen as I had OHSS.  Then we had FET in March with 2 of the embies, that sadly failed,  though we still have 3 snowbabies left.  We have our review next month and are planning to wait for our 1 NHS attempt - DH checked after our -ve and we were told we were 8th on the list, meaning a wait of around 6 - 8 months.  I am hoping that next time though I'll actually get to ET on the fresh cycle.  So it looks like I could be here for a while...

Jen 

^group^


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello Jen ^umbrella^

Welcome to inbetweenies. So so sorry to hear last cycle did not work. We here will try to keep you sane; we all hate waiting also. I haven't even started tx yet, still only going through basic testing and I am so impatient.   FF keeps me sane and lets me voice my opinions with no judgement only advice and support. I hope you find it as helpful.

Take care and chin up
LOL Ronnie ^cuddleup^


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Ronnie,

Thanks for the welcome.   ^thumbsup^

Sounds like you are spending a lot of time waiting too - it's so frustrating, isn't it?   We spent years just waiting and having tests, and a yesr on Clomid when nothing happened before we even got to ICSI, so I can relate only too well!  I am still having down days  when I feel really low about the negative result - you just always secretly hope to be lucky 1st time around!  ^doh^

Anyway, good luck to you Ronnie & hope you are soon past this testing stage and into the action! 

Hi to everyone else and lots of  to all of us! 

Jen


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi Jen

welcome to the inbetween thread, I also hate waiting and with this IF txt business half the battle is getting through the waiting!!!
I look forward to getting to know you
Love kate


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Kate,

Thanks for making me welcome here! 



The waiting can be torture sometimes,  but of course if we are successful in the end it will all have been worth it... 



Jen


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Chick,

Thank you for the welcome.  It's always nice to have people to chat to, even when all we are doing is waiting!  I see that you have PCOS & endo like me.  Sounds like yours are more severe than mine though. Anyway, I will be around for a while, so I'm sure we'll be chatting. 

Jen


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hi im skye ive been using ff for few weeks but just finding my way around.i had my first failed icsi in feb but have to wait a while so we can save enough to try again. so i quess you could say im in between tx.We did say that we couldnt afford to try again but im sure we"ll find the money we"ll regret it if we dont try one last time.Im a big pain in the nhs a** ive been writting to every mp and mep in Scotland because their funding criteria is appauling even discriminative,my personal view is that they cant pick and choose who gets treatment, we the taxpayer did not ask them to play god,if the technology is their to help us its their job to enable us to recieve it.Well thats my rant over with  look forward to talking to you guys,loads of luck to you all


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi skye 

welcome to inbetweenies the girls here are great as with all the girls on this site hope to speak to you soon 
love lilly xxxxx


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Skye, 

Sorry to hear your first attempt failed too  - it is so heartbreaking to get a -ve.  

^cuddleup^

I hope you are able to save the money for yuor next attempt. It is so maddening how the NHS lottery is still going on  ^furious^ 

I feel very lucky that DH & I are getting one go on the NHS for our next attempt - but still wish they would let all of us have 3 attempts in line with the recommendations! ^furious^ It is so unfair at the moment! 

Anyway, good luck and take care.

Jen


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

thanx lilly and jen.Weve been doing some research into proxeed so there is some light at the end of the tunnel.The info weve found about proxeed is enough to tempt us into having a go with it,so were going to see how that goes for 6mths and see what the results show.If its no use for us then we will be having one more attempt at icsi.But fingers crossed it works ill keep you all informed if it shows any improvement in semen because im sure if it really does work there will be loads of ppl interested.So just call me the guinee pig thanx again


----------



## JenS01 (Mar 12, 2004)

I will be interested to hear how it goes with the Proxeed, Skye. I don't really know anything about it, but if it helps sperm then great! 

Jen


----------

